

Shopping high and low: Upgrading and treasure hunting - whitegloveapps
http://www.whitegloveapps.com/2010/07/31/shopping-high-low-upgrading-treasure-hunting/

======
jms928
Very interesting post! I've found that my priorities when it comes to spending
and saving have changed drastically in the last 10 years. I still enjoy
shopping for clothes, but I do it far less often these days and spend a
fraction of what I used to because I'm saving for a down payment. Having a
house is far more important to me, for emotional and practical reasons, than
having an updated wardrobe, eating at nicer restaurants, or traveling.

